# July Houston Herf



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

The pictures show how much fun we have. The first part of the afternoon the guys went to Track 21 were we had some serious competition with the Go Karts while the ladies went to some wine tastings at the Tasting Room in Uptown Park. Later on we went to the the Tasting Room in Midtown where we all met up together for dinner and drinks. Needless to say we had fun.


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like everyone is/was having a great time.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Great Pics thx for sharing!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Makes me wish MY wife smoked cigars...wait a minute, then I'd have to share


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

SVB said:


> Makes me wish MY wife smoked cigars...wait a minute, then I'd have to share


Sharing is not so bad...although now I have my own humidor.

We had a great time and it was wonderful. I love all the crazy conversations.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Cool pics, I missed this one because I'm in Pamplona with the running of the bulls. I'm not running this year but next year I am.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

We had a blast.


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

I think it is so great that you folks get together like that on a regular basis..That's just AWESOME!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time!

Great pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like you guys had fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh it was a great time, some of us got together at 1PM and we didn't leave Midtown Wine untill 1AM! So 12 hours of hanging with good friends, it doesn't get any better!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like all had a great time! Great pic's


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Sounds like a great night!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

We had such a great time. Great cigars. Great wine and especially Great Company.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I slept like all day Sunday. Must have been something in that soul food we ate that knocked me out.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> I slept like all day Sunday. Must have been something in that soul food we ate that knocked me out.


So did we, must have been the go karts.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

You Texas folks sure know how to have a good time!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

We had such a great time, when we finally decided to go home I couldn't believe it was already after 1:00 a.m. I had a great time with the ladies and then enjoyed the rest of the evening with all the other CL members. So when's the next one? :biggrin:


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Nice pics. Looks like it was a great herf.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That looks like it was an amazingly good time!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Buncha hotties and buncha very lucky fellas :brick: I'm speechless :biggrin:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice guys.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Girls just wanna have fun


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like fun


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

The ladies look amazing, and smoking with them must have been pleasant.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Why is Troy petting that cigar?


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Why is Troy petting that cigar?


Haha. The same reason why I'm making the RP box say, "Butter." Actually, I don't really remember why I was petting the cigar. Maybe Sam can recall. Dang, I must have had too much wine Saturday.:baffled:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Dang, I must have had too much wine Saturday.:baffled:


Probably why you slept all day on Sunday. I have no idea why you were petting your cigar other than it was funny to do.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man looks like a blast...to bad for stupid underage (one more year)...haha!!! that is a tight Cigar Live polo man!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

dj5213 said:


> that is a tight Cigar Live polo man!!!


They are for sale in case you didn't know.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t3338-cigarlive-polo-shirtshats.html


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a great time


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Why is Troy petting that cigar?


Troy LOVES his cigars! 

I'm not sure which part was more fun; wine tasting w/ the gals or the evening when we all got together. Let's see, we started out at a wine tasting, then proceeded to Spec's (the biggest liquor store in Houston) where they were passing out samples of everything (liquor, wine, cheeses, etc..), then proceeded to our last stop which included yet another wine tasting. Half of us got take out from the Soul Food joint across the street while the other half picked up sushi half a block down. We ate, drank, smoked, facilitated total strangers habits and had an awesome evening. Great conversations as always, but Saturday was a particularly interesting and enjoyable night. I'm ready for the next one, too! Come on, let's go!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

sounds like a great time... 
I'd come out for the next one, but that's a bit far to drive for me... :/


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a great time. Nice pics.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> facilitated total strangers habits


If only I would have had pics of the pre beg, beg, post beg, convinient store purchase, the happy face he had coming out of the convinient store and the person who asked the clerk what he purchased that would have completed my photo set.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

You Texans sure do it right! nice pics looks like a great time...


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks like we missed a good one.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks like fun!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like you all had a great time!! Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

It looked like everyone had a blast--Always nice to get out with friends and family!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a blast!!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Troy LOVES his cigars!
> 
> I'm not sure which part was more fun; wine tasting w/ the gals or the evening when we all got together. Let's see, we started out at a wine tasting, then proceeded to Spec's (the biggest liquor store in Houston) where they were passing out samples of everything (liquor, wine, cheeses, etc..), then proceeded to our last stop which included yet another wine tasting. Half of us got take out from the Soul Food joint across the street while the other half picked up sushi half a block down. We ate, drank, smoked, facilitated total strangers habits and had an awesome evening. Great conversations as always, but Saturday was a particularly interesting and enjoyable night. I'm ready for the next one, too! Come on, let's go!


I have to agree with you Rhonda...Saturday was a particularly interesting and enjoyable night. I told Darren on Sunday, that I Saturday was the first night that I realized how close we have all become. You guys are not just friends, but actually part of our family.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> I have to agree with you Rhonda...Saturday was a particularly interesting and enjoyable night. I told Darren on Sunday, that I Saturday was the first night that I realized how close we have all become. You guys are not just friends, but actually part of our family.


Aw, that's nice. But the Htown gang is more like family that I actually get along with  (j/k- all is good with family- they just give you grief sometimes)


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Aw, that's nice. But the Htown gang is more like family that I actually get along with  (j/k- all is good with family- they just give you grief sometimes)


You're talking about me, aren't you?


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

aljrka said:


> Cool pics, I missed this one because I'm in Pamplona with the running of the bulls. I'm not running this year but next year I am.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

aljrka said:


> Cool pics, I missed this one because I'm in Pamplona with the running of the bulls. I'm not running this year but next year I am.


sounds like a lotta bull to me....


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

pretty ladies


----------

